# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Stacey gets raped?

## Stacey_rules

I have heared that she gets raped, anyone know if this is true? loads of people have told me it is, and its annoying me now lol, and im not talking about what happend to her on tuseday. thanking you  :Smile:  xx

----------


## shannisrules

Dont think she gets raped when did you hear this? it maybe confusion over what happened on tuesday because bradley didnt rape her did he

----------


## Bree

no i dont think she gets raped i hope not anyway

----------


## alan45

This has already been posted here   and  here

----------


## Debs

> I have heared that she gets raped, anyone know if this is true? loads of people have told me it is, and its annoying me now lol, and im not talking about what happend to her on tuseday. thanking you  xx


 
i think maybe peple are just getting confused with whar happened tuesday!

----------


## Bryan

duplicated too many times

closing thread

----------

